
How Amazon's Culture Enables Innovation - andyidsinga
https://www.bri-associates.com/blog/2018/8/3/how-amazons-culture-enables-innovation-t3pls
======
andyidsinga
Although the target audience for the post may be more medium to large'ish
companies working on new business innovation (and the creative agencies trying
to help them) - I particularly like the parts about focusing on free cash flow
and self-service & service oriented platforms.

